# Mk3 Dealer Preview Dates?



## jc74 (Jul 6, 2014)

A List of preview dates for the Mk3 Audi TT?

So far it seems:-

24 Jul Amersham
30 Jul Chelmsford
1 Aug 6-8pm Listers Birmingham
5 Aug Listers Stratford-Upon-Avon
6 Aug 7pm Listers Worcester
21 Aug Maidstone Audi
22-24 Aug SG Smith Coulsdon
25-27 Aug Driftbridge Epsom
8-10 Sep Tamworth
12 Sep Doncaster
16 Sep Sheffield Audi (JCT600)
24-26 Sep Warrington Audi
26-29 Sep Liverpool Audi
1-3 Oct Manchester Audi
5-7 Oct Colbornes Basingstoke
22-24 Oct Edinburgh Audi
26-27 Oct East Kent Audi

Anymore locations/dates?


----------



## MJ05LLY (May 23, 2011)

12th of Sept I got in an email yesterday for Doncaster


----------



## TTshire78 (Apr 26, 2012)

8-10th September at Tamworth


----------



## 53065 (Nov 27, 2010)

Oct 5-7 for Colbornes Audi Basingstoke.


----------



## Nimbus265 (May 31, 2014)

ferraris said:


> Oct 5-7 for Colbornes Audi Basingstoke.


Who's your point of contact at Colbornes? Mine has been away for / weeks so haven't had this yet?

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

Listers Audi Coventry after sales manager phoned me today to say I was on their list for the ONE DAY preview they will be having. No date yet but I'll get a weeks notice. Will update when I've heard.

Thought I might have to go to Listers Solihull - Saved...Phew! :wink:


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Guys, I am a bit jealous. No Idea when we will see them in Canada.


----------



## Converted2VW (Feb 13, 2011)

Very jealous! No idea when we'll see them here in the US.

Hell we don't even have a firm date for the S3


----------



## 53065 (Nov 27, 2010)

Nimbus265 said:


> ferraris said:
> 
> 
> > Oct 5-7 for Colbornes Audi Basingstoke.
> ...


Just called them to ask and the receptionist told me.


----------



## Nimbus265 (May 31, 2014)

ferraris said:


> Nimbus265 said:
> 
> 
> > ferraris said:
> ...


Thanks - just had confirmation by email from Colbornes.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Sheffield Audi (JCT600)
16th September


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

I have just spoken to Audi Birmingham. I had orininally been told the preview car was due in at mid-day on 1st August. The guy I spoke too (Sandeep) has confirmed they are holding a "Preview Evening" and the car will be available to view between 6.00pm and 8.00pm.

He was a little coy about prices, I suspect they do have some details but will want to get people into the showroom before giving any better indications. He also said that Audi are predicting a huge demand (can't see this being as big as the Mk1 or 2 to be honest) and that realistic delivery date, if ordering now, would be iro Jan/Feb 2015. He also said that he is hoping to have a demo car sometime in September.

HTH.


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

Maidstone Audi, Thursday 21 Aug

East Kent Audi, from Sunday 26 October for 2 days

Regards
Ross


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

I have just been for a "pre" preview at Birmingham Audi. The car was a Red S line with the funky seats and DSG. It did not have the fancy Sat Nav but was fitted with B&O Sound.

Overall impression, to be honest it's a lovely car but I was slightly underwhelmed. Having seen loads of pictures etc I knew what to expect, but it really is rather similar (externally) to the Mk2. In much the same way that the newest Golf is usually nicer but never really that exciting. The Mk1 was exciting because it was different to anything, the Mk2 was also exciting because it was so different from the Mk1. But this car is just a rather nice Audi :?

Having said that, the interior is really rather special. The style, fit and finish is top notch. Given that's the view you get for most of the time, she'll do for me.

So, I'm now waiting for a drive. However I've a feeling that the drive will also be just "better" than the Mk2 (mainly because it's a little more powerful and a little bit lighter) but I am not expecting to have my socks blown off. But at my age, that's OK :wink:

Just need to get the prices sorted and we could still be onto a winner here...........

Ohhh, the nice Audi man said that the TTS was not available to order yet. He reckoned they will not be around until next year. Doesn't really bother me as I'm stuck with the SLK until March in any case.


----------



## jc74 (Jul 6, 2014)

FinFerNan said:


> I have just been for a "pre" preview at Birmingham Audi. The car was a Red S line with the funky seats and DSG. It did not have the fancy Sat Nav but was fitted with B&O Sound.
> 
> Overall impression, to be honest it's a lovely car but I was slightly underwhelmed. Having seen loads of pictures etc I knew what to expect, but it really is rather similar (externally) to the Mk2. In much the same way that the newest Golf is usually nicer but never really that exciting. The Mk1 was exciting because it was different to anything, the Mk2 was also exciting because it was so different from the Mk1. But this car is just a rather nice Audi :?
> 
> ...


Hmm, sounds pretty much like what everyone has been predicting then? - Bit surprised they didn't have the nav in the preview car, since it's probably the biggest draw to the whole virtual cockpit?

Can't believe they had the car on show the day after I've travelled up and picked up my mk2!!!


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

I think it's very interesting all of this. Whilst we were all waiting for the news, ANY news on the Mk2, every single scrap of information was instantly pounced on and dissected by eager forum members in order to illicit each and every molecule of detail. [smiley=gossip.gif]

I know I'm not the only one to have seen and sat in the Mk3, but the level of interest (judging by the response) amounts to a resounding "ho hum" :lol:

This, added to my own reaction to the car really does indicate to me that the only people hyping up the release of the mk3 is Audi themselves. My conclusion as a result of my detailed scientific analysis, is that the level of interest will translate into sales, and therefore I predict that we shall see far quicker delivery times for this model. :wink:


----------



## jc74 (Jul 6, 2014)

Not having seen it for real, just looking from the pictures. As you and other suggest the visual appearance is just a mild change. In the same way VAG have moved from mk6 to mk7 golf, the 'new' audi A3 which is almost the same as the old one and the scirocco which is again very similar to the old one.

Have VAG lost their design ideas?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

jc74 said:


> Not having seen it for real, just looking from the pictures. As you and other suggest the visual appearance is just a mild change. In the same way VAG have moved from mk6 to mk7 golf, the 'new' audi A3 which is almost the same as the old one and the scirocco which is again very similar to the old one.
> 
> Have VAG lost their design ideas?


No not really. The German way is Evolution not Revolution. Small incremental changes (over a life time :lol: )


----------



## TTshire78 (Apr 26, 2012)

I attended the Birmingham preview evening yesterday. They invited 1400 people, but I would say there was maybe 100 there. There is no denying that it's a beautiful car in the flesh, but the lighting in the showroom was quite dull, so didn't show the car off at its best imo. It was quite difficult to get a good look at it and spend some quality time with due to most people crowding around it, but I like it. A couple of very minor niggles in my view are that the accelerator pedal doesn't pivot from the floor now. Also those of us with the later mk2's have the rubber track along the sides of the bootlid to stop water running from the spoiler housing into the boot, that seems to have been removed; therefore, the water will be running inside the boot again, so soggy shopping 

I obviously asked about prices, dates, etc and they were a little sparse with info, apparently they only have a spec sheet with dimensions, etc. The head of business said that the cars will be available to order within the next 2-3 weeks with first 'test drive' cars in November. If you put a deposit down early (march/April) you maybe in with a chance of getting yours before Christmas. The problem is that each garage has an initial allocation of cars for pre Christmas delivery. This is between 0 & 2 depending on the garage and those cars will be pre specced by Audi, so you will get no choice at all. It'll be on who is top of the reservation list. If you don't want it, the next person on the list will get offered it and so on. I put my deposit down in April, so should get offered one of the first, but I'd rather spec my own car. I have a feeling I'll be ordering an S3 to keep for 12 months and order the TT next year when it's all died down and there's chance of some discount.


----------



## 12snowy (Dec 4, 2009)

Edinburgh 22 and 24 October


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

Converted2VW said:


> Very jealous! No idea when we'll see them here in the US.
> 
> Hell we don't even have a firm date for the S3


I'm surprised you've not had any release info yet for the US/Canada, especially considering the size of the market! I suppose Audi wouldn't be able to keep up production volume if released worldwide though...

Look on the bright side - you'll probably pay a lot less for it than we will when you do get it! :-|


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

ZephyR2 said:


> jc74 said:
> 
> 
> > Not having seen it for real, just looking from the pictures. As you and other suggest the visual appearance is just a mild change. In the same way VAG have moved from mk6 to mk7 golf, the 'new' audi A3 which is almost the same as the old one and the scirocco which is again very similar to the old one.
> ...


Well that's my point really isn't it? In fact I did not even realise there was a new A3, other than the interior, which is very nice, it looks the same to me. :lol:

But the issue I was raising was that I think the level of interest in the TT may have diminished with each iteration. If I am correct, it might be because of Audi's move away from fresh designs as the Mk1 and Mk2 were.


----------



## ColinH (Jan 1, 2003)

Grimsby Audi
8th September


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Macclesfield Audi - 17th September. At 12 noon it says in the invite :?


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

Exeter Audi
Tuesday 26 August

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sbd119 (Jan 2, 2010)

Beckenham Audi
Tuesday 19 August from 6.30pm-8.30pm.


----------

